# Need metal head gaskets



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Since everyone I ask is either unwilling or unable to find these things for me , I'm asking everyone here.
And I don't just want the name of a website or performance shop , I need actual confirmation these things exist and a link to exactly where they are. Thanks.

EDIT: They are for a VG30ET.


----------



## nispulsar (Mar 6, 2004)

I have looked all over, they make them for the newer 300x's but not for yours. I would maybe just try and get your engine O-ringed at the machine shop instead, it might even work better.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Supposedly MarcZ31 has MHGs on his car but won't find me the information I need to order them. I kinda don't appreciate the fact that we are all enthusiasts here but some people still want to hold out useful information from others. Personally , I think that if you wanna be like that , you don't need to be here.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

nispulsar said:


> I have looked all over, they make them for the newer 300x's but not for yours. I would maybe just try and get your engine O-ringed at the machine shop instead, it might even work better.


 Be nice to get my block O-ringed but I can't afford that.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Supposedly MarcZ31 has MHGs on his car but won't find me the information I need to order them. I kinda don't appreciate the fact that we are all enthusiasts here but some people still want to hold out useful information from others. Personally , I think that if you wanna be like that , you don't need to be here.



Exactly and hot dang if I had some info I would give it to ya.

But I'm dumb and don't know where to look


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Exactly and hot dang if I had some info I would give it to ya.
> 
> But I'm dumb and don't know where to look



Me too , apparently 

Looked at GReddy , HKS , Cometic , and a bunch of other websites and can't find squat for a Z31....

On the other hand , I did find a fuel cut defencer for a Z31 on the HKS site , $125. Kinda makes that JWT ECU I was thinking about pointless now...........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well not really because doesn't JWT tune the ECU to your needs also (for like bigger injectors etc...)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well not really because doesn't JWT tune the ECU to your needs also (for like bigger injectors etc...)


That's what a S-AFC was made for.  I'm gonna be testing that theory before too long. After the LSD and the fuel pump , of course.....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What exactly is a S-AFC?

Super Air Fuel Controller? lol


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> What exactly is a S-AFC?
> 
> Super Air Fuel Controller? lol


 Yep. Made by Apex_i_. Look it up.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

whoa seriously! I was being sarcastic cool will do


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I just pulled mine out of my nx to hook up in my Z- I will soon be totally on my way to blowing my shit up- just like Balliztik- I NEED to be as cool as him-lol. Dude, what Marc didnt tell you is that his hgs are the super duper metallic cardboard hgs- super resistant to not catching on fire-lol


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I just pulled mine out of my nx to hook up in my Z- I will soon be totally on my way to blowing my shit up- just like Balliztik- I NEED to be as cool as him-lol. Dude, what Marc didnt tell you is that his hgs are the super duper metallic cardboard hgs- super resistant to not catching on fire-lol


You gonna Paypal me some money so I can ship you this crap or what. Paying for school is killing my budget right now......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Shit Dude I Forgot- Yes I Will- I Have A 500 Dollar Phone Bill To Pay For Too Remember- I Think I Told You About That- Anyways Yeppers- I Will Catch You Later On Aol- I Have Had To Cut Back On It At Work, My Boss Was Getting Mad-lol


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Shit Dude I forgot- yes I will- I have A $500 phone bill to pay for too remember- I think I told you about that- anyways yeppers- I will catch you later on AOL- I have had to cut back on it at work, my boss was getting mad-lol


 How old are you again?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

this is from z31.com


HEAD GASKETS(METAL): This is a highly recommended modification. High boost can obliterate the stock head gasket. A good quality metal gasket will make damage due to light detonation a thing of the past, allowing for some leeway during tuning.
PRICE: $200 US parts +installation (8 hrs??)
VENDORS: HKS, Greddy, FelPro


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> this is from z31.com
> 
> 
> HEAD GASKETS(METAL): This is a highly recommended modification. High boost can obliterate the stock head gasket. A good quality metal gasket will make damage due to light detonation a thing of the past, allowing for some leeway during tuning.
> ...


 Yeah , too bad they don't actually have them. I've been all over all those websites.........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

have you ever gave them a call?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Because the VG30ET is not a popular engine, it will not be on the website. Give them a call, or contact a vendor in the states to find some.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I was gonna say that but didn't wanna sound like an idiot if it wasn't true lol


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> Because the VG30ET is not a popular engine, it will not be on the website. Give them a call, or contact a vendor in the states to find some.


 You'd think if a manufacturer made a certain thing , that it would be listed on their website.....  For example : HKS lists metal headgaskets for a 2TC engine , found in the 71-82 Corolla..... a car much farther out of the loop than the Z31. If somone wanted to sell something , they should list it. If they can't be bothered to list it , why should I be bothered to call them and ask about it. I'll simply buy them from somone that _does_ list them , or use a different means of achieving what I am looking for.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> You'd think if a manufacturer made a certain thing , that it would be listed on their website.....  For example : HKS lists metal headgaskets for a 2TC engine , found in the 71-82 Corolla..... a car much farther out of the loop than the Z31. If somone wanted to sell something , they should list it. If they can't be bothered to list it , why should I be bothered to call them and ask about it. I'll simply buy them from somone that _does_ list them , or use a different means of achieving what I am looking for.


I think Cometic can make some. Steve Mitchell runs stock gaskets with an o-ring up to 30 psi. The VG30E has 5 bolts per cylinder so it is sort of hard to blow a head gasket.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> I think Cometic can make some. Steve Mitchell runs stock gaskets with an o-ring up to 30 psi. The VG30E has 5 bolts per cylinder so it is sort of hard to blow a head gasket.


 Wow that's more than DSM , I think. And they are considered (well amongst DSMers anyway) to have one of the more bulletproof stock headgaskets.


----------

